# Teaching at Universities



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

Greetings Forum-

I've been researching teaching opportunities in India and was wondering what kind of accommodations are made for incoming faculty and their respective families? I'm a social scientist by training so I teach various disciplines.

Do they provide schooling costs, flights, medical, etc....How is the living environment for expats, etc.? I'm no stranger to traveling abroad but never lived outside of the United States....

Any assistance would be great to help me pursue this further...

Best....


----------

